# Secret Santa?



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Just wondering if there is going to be a Secret Santa this year? I didn't have enough posts last year so have been looking forward to this years.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Hahaha...love this idea! We can all sign up, send each other Chihuahua puppies and then when our spouses do this: :evil1: We can just shrug and blame our Secret Santa for the new gift. 

Yep, sounds like a plan! :laughing5:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I honestly don't know. Samantha who has run the secret santa for the last few years hasn't been active on the forums recently.


----------



## AutumnLynn (Oct 7, 2015)

That would be pretty cool! But it doesn't seem like there are a lot of currently active members at this time.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hasn't been a lot of active members on here in a long time. Seems like there are a couple handfuls of us. I think a lot of people like to browse on here rather than post. When I'm viewing who's online there are always 100 or more guests but only a few members posting. It's slowed down on here tremendously since I joined. Also several people organize their own secret Santa outside of here. I went that route this year as well :blush:.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

This forum used to be crazy active. Then well....drama left and right lol.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I'd love to do a SS, but last year there was a really small turnout and I don't think it went all that great. I wonder if there are enough people to work one out this year? And Samantha was not even really all that active last year except for SS as far as I remember.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> This forum used to be crazy active. Then well....drama left and right lol.



Yep Pidge, drama is the end all of everything lol. 

And I agree, Secret Santa in here last year did not go very well. I was very new to it, and frankly would never participate in it again.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ya, I think its best here on chi people to just find someone that you kinda have a good feeling about ... and exchange privately instead of doing a public SS on here. in the past there have been a lot that never received presents and was so not right cause the one that didn't send a present got a nice one :foxes15: . 

anyways... Ellie Mae told me that she is hoping for a present from Santa. so, if anyone wants to surprise Ellie with a gift from Santa, I would love to be Santa to someone elses chi baby . let me know :santa: 

( I know it wont be as much of a secret as to who its coming from , but.. it'll still be fun. still a surprise present . we can exchange wishlists/measurements, ect ... and doesn't matter to us where your from. US or out of the country )


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

That's a good idea Elaina! I need to decide if I would be into something like that- I had kinda decided not to do SS cause I got burned all 3 years I did it (although I still had a lot of fun shopping). For me the shopping is the fun part- lol.

This year me and my husband were thinking of not doing gifts for each other but doing stuff for the dogs- we both have lists of "dog stuff" we want so it might be fun even if everyone thinks we are crazy for it. I mean, no one on here would think it was crazy, I just mean the general public!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

doginthedesert said:


> That's a good idea Elaina! I need to decide if I would be into something like that- I had kinda decided not to do SS cause I got burned all 3 years I did it (although I still had a lot of fun shopping). For me the shopping is the fun part- lol.
> 
> This year me and my husband were thinking of not doing gifts for each other but doing stuff for the dogs- we both have lists of "dog stuff" we want so it might be fun even if everyone thinks we are crazy for it. I mean, no one on here would think it was crazy, I just mean the general public!


awww, so sorry to hear that 3 years you got burned :-(. I agree that its more fun doing shopping, but, still... its not right that your chi baby doesn't receive a gift from Santa... the most fun part for me is to see the pictures of the chi's with there presents . 
that's so cute that you and your hubby are buying stuff for the dogs instead of eachother. I think that's a great idea !


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I hope Ellie Mae gets an ss. And anyone would be lucky to have you as an ss. My ss and I (though it's not a secret) have already begun shopping. So I think it is still a lot of fun, even if you know who your ss is. We will share pics on here after gifts are opened. I'm so excited!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I hope Ellie Mae gets an ss. And anyone would be lucky to have you as an ss. My ss and I (though it's not a secret) have already begun shopping. So I think it is still a lot of fun, even if you know who your ss is. We will share pics on here after gifts are opened. I'm so excited!


thanks Meoshia. if she doesn't get a Santa, its totally ok... i'll just make sure I spoil her good with presents . 
cant wait to see the pics of your Secret Santa pics and I will post pics of Ellie with her presents too whether it be just from me , or from a different Santa


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks Meoshia. if she doesn't get a Santa, its totally ok... i'll just make sure I spoil her good with presents .
> 
> cant wait to see the pics of your Secret Santa pics and I will post pics of Ellie with her presents too whether it be just from me , or from a different Santa



Melissa is thinking of adding Milk & Pepper to DC. I'm so excited for all of the new brands she's added lately. I'm happy that we have more options to choose from on DC. Trilly asked her to be their U.S. Distributor. Hopefully she'll consider it but either way at least she's adding it.

Ellie Mae is a spoiled chi ss or not! Lol I think she must have everything already and any and everything yet to come. Lucky girl!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks Meoshia. if she doesn't get a Santa, its totally ok... i'll just make sure I spoil her good with presents .
> 
> cant wait to see the pics of your Secret Santa pics and I will post pics of Ellie with her presents too whether it be just from me , or from a different Santa



Also I asked her to add the Parisian top for you. She also added some collars and another Suckright top I may be interested in.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Melissa is thinking of adding Milk & Pepper to DC. I'm so excited for all of the new brands she's added lately. I'm happy that we have more options to choose from on DC. Trilly asked her to be their U.S. Distributor. Hopefully she'll consider it but either way at least she's adding it.
> 
> Ellie Mae is a spoiled chi ss or not! Lol I think she must have everything already and any and everything yet to come. Lucky girl!


oh, cool ! i'd love to order some Milk and Pepper !! by the pics, Trilly looks beautiful. I just hope the fit will be good for Ellie and not too long. we'll see... 
another brand I really want is For Pets Only ... they seem to have the cutest things. 

haha. ya, all of our babies are so spoiled . mine all have way too much stuff.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Also I asked her to add the Parisian top for you. She also added some collars and another Suckright top I may be interested in.


oh, yay !!! I def. want to order the suckright Parisian top. i'll have to take a look in the designer section at the suckright. I saw the new collars she added. they are all so beautiful


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, cool ! i'd love to order some Milk and Pepper !! by the pics, Trilly looks beautiful. I just hope the fit will be good for Ellie and not too long. we'll see...
> 
> another brand I really want is For Pets Only ... they seem to have the cutest things.
> 
> ...



I love For Pets only. Always have. Tails in the city has that brand sometimes. Now they are really really expensive. I am planning on ordering some. I asked Melissa a couple years ago to add them, I forgot why she couldn't. I'll see about asking her again. Just don't wanna overwhelm her too much lol, she has so much to add as is.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, cool ! i'd love to order some Milk and Pepper !! by the pics, Trilly looks beautiful. I just hope the fit will be good for Ellie and not too long. we'll see...
> 
> another brand I really want is For Pets Only ... they seem to have the cutest things.
> 
> ...



One thing about Milk & Pepper is their hoodies look so WARM! I mean the look as if they are lined with nice plush fabric and their prices are not bad at all. Just the sizing seems tricky. I do know they make tiny sizes though but the back length seems really short for the tiny size.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> One thing about Milk & Pepper is their hoodies look so WARM! I mean the look as if they are lined with nice plush fabric and their prices are not bad at all. Just the sizing seems tricky. I do know they make tiny sizes though but the back length seems really short for the tiny size.


I love some of the milk and pepper little tank tops for the girls too. I did notice that they have size XS and then they have size XS Long . not sure if they offer this size in all the styles but I saw it in some of the tank tops.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I love some of the milk and pepper little tank tops for the girls too. I did notice that they have size XS and then they have size XS Long . not sure if they offer this size in all the styles but I saw it in some of the tank tops.



Yeah I saw that too, on Bautique. I thought I saw somewhere even an xxs. I'm pretty curious to try something if theirs though. I agree the tanks are adorable. The hoodies are my fave.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Would Ellie Mae like some gifts from Nibbler? I was really looking forward to shopping for someone else.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kismet said:


> Would Ellie Mae like some gifts from Nibbler? I was really looking forward to shopping for someone else.


oh, yes !!! I know Ellie Mae would love some gifts from Nibbler . she told me before, that she actually has a crush on Nibbler :love5:. And, I will look forward to shopping for him too. can you message me a private message with his weight/ measurements/ size and what he likes and a wishlist . on the next DC sale, Me and Ellie will pick some things out for him :santa:


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

I'd like to join the secret Santa, if it's happening.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

elaina said:


> oh, yes !!! I know Ellie Mae would love some gifts from Nibbler . she told me before, that she actually has a crush on Nibbler :love5:. And, I will look forward to shopping for him too. can you message me a private message with his weight/ measurements/ size and what he likes and a wishlist . on the next DC sale, Me and Ellie will pick some things out for him :santa:


Haha. I think the feeling may be mutual, Nibbler is quite taken with Ellie Mae 💕 so will be sure to pick out some lovely gifts for her. 😍 I'll send all the details tomorrow and please send me Ellie Mae's info and Wishlist. What fun!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Skippy said:


> I'd like to join the secret Santa, if it's happening.


I hope you find someone who wants a secret Santa Skippy. My budget sadly only extends to one but I'm sure that someone will be happy to be your ss.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I think Autumn and skippy should buddy up


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Hahaha...love this idea! We can all sign up, send each other Chihuahua puppies and then when our spouses do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This idea is awesome!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I love some of the milk and pepper little tank tops for the girls too. I did notice that they have size XS and then they have size XS Long . not sure if they offer this size in all the styles but I saw it in some of the tank tops.



Paris top should go up soon. The other top I wanted her to add is up. The Monsieur top. I sure hope she gets Lella Su up before Turkey day!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Paris top should go up soon. The other top I wanted her to add is up. The Monsieur top. I sure hope she gets Lella Su up before Turkey day!


just looked on dC and I see the Monsier toast top. it is cute , but , I love the Paris top better. I messaged Melissa too and she asked me if there was anything I wanted to add and I just said the Paris top. also , she told me there would be another sale this week or within one week. good, cause , I want to shop for Ellies SS. we have to switch info on size/ wishlists though. I been looking for my tape measure to get updated measurement on her. I haven't measured her in a long time but I weigh her all the time and her weight hasn't changed at all. still 2 pounds and 14 ounces at 1 year and 3 months old . 
so, all I want to order for Ellie is the Paris top, then i'm just going to order for Minnie and our SS


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd be happy to start one up if people are interested. The past couple years I've received complaints of people not receiving gifts on their end, so I wasn't sure if anyone would still be interested in having SS.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I do check in and read when I can, but my husband was in a bad accident with his semi earlier this year and things have been rough ever since - so I'm just not too openly active anywhere anymore. I still love all you guys though ;-)


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I do check in and read when I can, but my husband was in a bad accident with his semi earlier this year and things have been rough ever since - so I'm just not too openly active anywhere anymore. I still love all you guys though ;-)



I think it would be a great idea to start one up, ive already organised a SS with someone on the forum however I think it would be a lovely idea for the people that havnt set one up yet and since its early November its not too late.
Even if theres not that much interest its worth a try. 
also I am sorry to hear about your husband


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm just going to wait for approval from the admins, and if it's ok, I'll post a signup & wishlist thread. There are a few people who unfortunately will not be allowed to sign up this year due to issues last year, but I hope it'll be fun for those who want to participate this year ^_^


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I'm just going to wait for approval from the admins, and if it's ok, I'll post a signup & wishlist thread. There are a few people who unfortunately will not be allowed to sign up this year due to issues last year, but I hope it'll be fun for those who want to participate this year ^_^



yeah definitely, its a great thing to do its sad some people spoilt it though.
ive already began shopping for my SS. Ive went abit OTT very excited for Christmas


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I do check in and read when I can, but my husband was in a bad accident with his semi earlier this year and things have been rough ever since - so I'm just not too openly active anywhere anymore. I still love all you guys though


Sorry to hear about that! I've been not so active but just got back to things, we certainly miss you too. Also our favorite year of SS is still the one you were Nova's, she still wears that Darth Vader hoodie and uses the puzzle toy you sent- and I think it's been at least 2 years!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

doginthedesert said:


> Sorry to hear about that! I've been not so active but just got back to things, we certainly miss you too. Also our favorite year of SS is still the one you were Nova's, she still wears that Darth Vader hoodie and uses the puzzle toy you sent- and I think it's been at least 2 years!


I had a lot of fun shopping for Nova - I still have your Christmas card photos of the pups hanging up ^_^


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I do check in and read when I can, but my husband was in a bad accident with his semi earlier this year and things have been rough ever since - so I'm just not too openly active anywhere anymore. I still love all you guys though ;-)


I'm sorry to hear about your husband. I know how hard caregiving for a spouse can be. I've found a fabulous SS on the forum and we're having so much fun shopping and discussing wish lists.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Kismet said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your husband. I know how hard caregiving for a spouse can be. I've found a fabulous SS on the forum and we're having so much fun shopping and discussing wish lists.



I'm glad you've found a SS! I'm hoping to start something once I hear back from the admins ^_^ we'll see what they say! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

